# Knife and Frame



## HomeBody (Feb 17, 2014)

A friend sent me this pic. He made the frame out of South American Rosewood with the same wood the knife maker used for the handle. Not sure who made the knife. Forrest Case Co., Eldon, MO. is the case maker. My friend works for Forrest Boggs. Just thought it was a neat idea so sharing it here. Gary

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great looking frame and knife. Thanks for showing.

Ray


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2014)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2014)

That's gorgeous. Really love the shape of the knife too.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 17, 2014)

Pretty cool!!!! I love it.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 17, 2014)

Very attractive knife and case. Wish I could make out the makers mark to see who made it.


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 18, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Very attractive knife and case. Wish I could make out the makers mark to see who made it.



I'll email the guy who sent the pic and see if he can tell me. Stay tuned. Gary


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 19, 2014)

His name is Craig Brashler and lives in (or near) Poplar Bluff, MO. He has no email. That's all I could find out for you. Gary


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks Gary, don't know him by name but his work looks first class. Looked up his profile and it stated that he does art knives, bowies,utility hunters, slip joint folders and miniatures. He does his own heat treating as well as engraving and has full time since 2003.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

